# Radiator clearance question



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am getting closer on my '65 restomod and was wondering if someone could a measurement. I need to know how high above the front radiator support I can mount the radiator (measured to cap). I plan on rough fitting the fenders back and hood, but also wanted to check and see what the factory height of the cap, or the radiator support was if someone has that available. Thanks for any help, getting closer to firing this up and have to wrap up all the little details.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The top of the cap is approximately 2" above the radiator support.


----------

